# a poem of what i am going through



## kevangreen21 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello everyone. my name is kevan, and i Live in Ireland atm
I just wanted to post a poem to see if anyone here has felt likt this

Who am I ?

Does that hand in front of me belong to anyone in particular?
Who's cigarette is that? 
I think I am here today, although I am not sure what day that is.
I don't recognize the reflection in the mirror . Maybe if I sleep some more then it will go away. I ate today, I think. Not to sure. 
Will anyone help me? How do I ask for help?
When will it end? Will it ever end? 
Am I going crazy?
I feel like everyday that goes by I lose more of who I am
Till one day I will wake up and not know who I am 
I cant remember what I was suppose to do today
Does it really matter?
It will get better, it has too

I hope.

tanks, kev


----------



## Joseph Arnold (Mar 11, 2011)

kevangreen21 said:


> Hello everyone. my name is kevan, and i Live in Ireland atm
> I just wanted to post a poem to see if anyone here has felt likt this
> 
> Who am I ?
> ...


----------



## Joseph Arnold (Mar 11, 2011)

hi kev like you poem mate can relate to that so much, i wrote one awhile a go aswell see what you think

Depersonalization

Dear God

Please help, no where to run, nowhere to hide,
this thing follows me where ever i go, 
i can't escape it, anything i do or say is a constant reminder 
of the place I'm at.
Disconnected from the world, my friends and the people i love most.
nothing feels real anymore, I CAN'T FEEL!!!
even writing this doesn't feel real. 
I'm a ghost not a human being
i walk around with no purpose or feeling, never living in the moment
i can see how the old me would react and interact 
but that now seems like a distant memory.
only two years ago i was a person, but since then i haven't lived.
is this hell or part of so called life?

by Joseph Arnold


----------

